# Yoda-vs-Voldemort



## ppko (Jan 17, 2006)

I am picking Voldemort on this battle with his magic I don't see very many people being able to take him (other than HP)


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

Lightsaber vs. wand...tough call. I gotta go with Yoda. Think of his speed!


----------



## ppko (Jan 18, 2006)

voldemort has the spell of death hard to beat


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

Yoda never lost to a baby!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 18, 2006)

gooooo YODA    

artyon:


----------



## ppko (Jan 18, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yoda never lost to a baby!


you got me there, but yoda is also not as willing to kill as voldemort


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 18, 2006)

Yoda uses the Force to steal Voldemort's wand (Voldie can't use magic without a wand, remember?) - while leaping towards him with inhuman speed and decapitating him with one blow of his lightsaber.

Game over!  :jedi1:


----------



## clfsean (Jan 18, 2006)

ppko said:
			
		

> you got me there, but yoda is also not as willing to kill as voldemort



Sure he is... he snapped those trooper's heads off like bottle caps on Kashyyk. On Coruscant, he cut through them like butter & when he went after Palpatine, he went to kill him. 

Yoda wins. Voldemort has the spell, but Yoda has style & plus he could probably grab it out of the air & throw it back at him.


----------



## ppko (Jan 18, 2006)

the only way to kill voldemort is to destroy his soul and if you remember his sould is not with his body he cut it up in several pieces, Yoda may be able to win one battle but I am betting on voldemort to win the war


----------



## Sam (Jan 18, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Yoda uses the Force to steal Voldemort's wand (Voldie can't use magic without a wand, remember?) - while leaping towards him with inhuman speed and decapitating him with one blow of his lightsaber.
> 
> Game over!



You dont know what your talking about. There is wandless magic, but only very powerful wizards can do it. Voldemort is a very powerful wizard. We've seen, and read, dumbledore waving his hand and changing school banners, and dimming candles. There was talk of wandless magic in the books. Harry blew up his aunt marge without a wand. And grew his hair back in one night. And got on the roof of his school. And turned his teacher's wig blue. And vanished the glass at the zoo. And busted Aunt Marge's wine glass.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> You dont know what your talking about. There is wandless magic, but only very powerful wizards can do it. Voldemort is a very powerful wizard. We've seen, and read, dumbledore waving his hand and changing school banners, and dimming candles. There was talk of wandless magic in the books. Harry blew up his aunt marge without a wand. And grew his hair back in one night. And got on the roof of his school. And turned his teacher's wig blue. And vanished the glass at the zoo. And busted Aunt Marge's wine glass.


Yoda waves his little green hand and ends the Imperial Guardsmen in one second.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 19, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> You dont know what your talking about. There is wandless magic, but only very powerful wizards can do it. Voldemort is a very powerful wizard. We've seen, and read, dumbledore waving his hand and changing school banners, and dimming candles. There was talk of wandless magic in the books. Harry blew up his aunt marge without a wand. And grew his hair back in one night. And got on the roof of his school. And turned his teacher's wig blue. And vanished the glass at the zoo. And busted Aunt Marge's wine glass.


 
Man, you know a lot (and remember) about Harry Potter! Sortta like I used to know everything about the Narnia books. artyon: 

I have read all the Potter books, though, and I think Voldemort would never fight Yoda (or anyone else powerful) on his own. He would plan an ambush with friends to distract Yoda by threatening innocents with cruel death. Still, Yoda is the man (he is a man, isn't he?) and eventually he or one of his proteges would triumph over Voldemort.


----------



## ppko (Jan 19, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> You dont know what your talking about. There is wandless magic, but only very powerful wizards can do it. Voldemort is a very powerful wizard. We've seen, and read, dumbledore waving his hand and changing school banners, and dimming candles. There was talk of wandless magic in the books. Harry blew up his aunt marge without a wand. And grew his hair back in one night. And got on the roof of his school. And turned his teacher's wig blue. And vanished the glass at the zoo. And busted Aunt Marge's wine glass.


ouch my head more infor-ma-tion....than....I....can....handle


----------



## Odin (Jan 19, 2006)

ummmmmm magic vs the force........the force is in everything maybe magic too?
Yoda wins by spinning around yoshimitsu style with lightsaber.....umm the force is strong with this one.


----------



## Sin (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok wow....This is almost as bad as Picard vs Kirk.....Anyways...i think they would kill each other, because Voldamort would kill yoda, but yoda would come back as a ghost and drive voldamort crazy and since he is evil he will kill himself, because of his pride.


Yeah...thats it...lol


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

Yoda all the way!  Voldamort is too cocky, Yoda is just too cool.


----------

